

Which Device for Which Task? - justinl
http://shawnblanc.net/2010/06/tasks-and-devices/

======
ZeroGravitas
Interesting that "Make Call" and "Text Message" disappear from the task list
when rating devices on how well they perform. I find this notable because I
think iPad's biggest competition will come from devices that are actually big
phones, rather than web tablets. Just like phones ate up the PDA and the iPod
and the GPS and the gameboy and the portable DVD player.

